# Red Cherry Shrimp, Bee Shrimp w/ Pleco



## NursePlaty (Feb 5, 2010)

*I have a couple red cherry shrimps and a couple bee shrimps in a breeder tank. The reason why they are there is because I'm not sure if my pleco will eat them or not. Anyone here keep both pleco's and shrimps together? *


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Most plecos will eat shrimp, so no I don't even keep bristlenose in with mine.


----------



## communitywater (Aug 16, 2009)

I recently purchased two small Cherry shrimp and they didn't last long. I do have a pleco, but I thing my medium sized angle fish ate them.


----------



## Guy (Jan 10, 2010)

I have two Gold Nugget Pleco's residing with dozens of Red Cherry Shrimp. The shrimp populations continue to increase so I don't think the Plecos are eating them.


----------



## Dmaaaaax (Nov 20, 2008)

Guy, 
Your tank always seems to be the exception to the rule. Your plecos don't eat your shrimp, your Discus don't eat your shrimp...etc.

Maybe you spawned a line of cherry shrimp that put off a bad odor that the fish don't like?!...lol. You need to sell them as a new line of non-edible cherry shrimp.


----------



## Guy (Jan 10, 2010)

Dmaaaaax said:


> Guy,
> Your tank always seems to be the exception to the rule. Your plecos don't eat your shrimp, your Discus don't eat your shrimp...etc.
> 
> Maybe you spawned a line of cherry shrimp that put off a bad odor that the fish don't like?!...lol. You need to sell them as a new line of non-edible cherry shrimp.


You think "Guy's Malodorous Cherries" would be a big seller? *r2


----------



## NursePlaty (Feb 5, 2010)

*Alright so it's settled then. Shrimps get eaten by plecos. What do you guys keep with shrimp that also battles algae? *


----------



## ajguzik (Mar 12, 2010)

Best algae eating fish I have found is the octocinclus catfish. Easily confused with siamese algae eaters and others, but they will fatten up on algae very quickly. No bigger than an inch long. Difficult to find, but worth the effort.


----------



## Dmaaaaax (Nov 20, 2008)

Difficult to find?! They are in any Petco/Petsmart.

The ones that tend to be harder to find are true SAE...siamese algae eaters. Not to be confused with Chinese algae eaters (that suck) or flying foxes (false SAE).

I like Otos for tanks with smaller fish and SAE for tanks with larger fish. I also like nerite snails. Great little algae eaters.


----------

